# Going outside



## Gabriel (Dec 9, 2004)

We're trying to teach Gabriel a 3 month old to go outside. We keep him in a small area with puppy pads at night. He loves to do do on the rugs. How long does it take and any suggestions?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've heard that it can confuse them if you try to teach them to use pads and go outside at the same time. I would stick with one until he has that down pat and then you can introduce the other. I have also heard it is easy to teach the pads and then outside. FYI: housetraining takes months and months to get down pat. Lexi is 11 months old and still has accidents once a week or so.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

with my first dog, it took me 3 months. and its all about being consistant. and if he likes to potty on the rug....make sure he doesnt have the rug available to him. tape down the wee wee pads if you have to. and make sure you have natures miracle with you. never correct your dog for going potty in the wrong place. it will slow down the training process. and always praise your dog when he goes potty in the right place. and while he's going potty say "go potty, go potty" over and over again (so you can teach him to go potty on command) and when he finishes. go crazy and praise a lot!!







but dont scare him. LOL. 


our second dog would go potty outside when we were outside, and if she thought we couldnt go outside, she went inside. lol. she's smart. it took me 2 months to train her. 


and with gruffi..our big dog. we hung a bell on the doorknob and whenever we went outside i would shake the bell and say "outside". he learned within a week that if he TOUCHED the bell (and it didnt make a sound) we would go outside. its exhausting. he would touch it 30 minutes apart....but if he touched it...he was allowed to go outside. he was only 5 weeks old (we rescued him) and he hasnt had an accident in the house since he was 7 weeks old! and we were REALLY consistant with him. waking up every 2 hours in the night and taking him outside.


OH, and he'd be scared to go outside when it was windy, so we'd take his little sister (ellie) and he'd be brave. lol.







it even happens now....and you see how big he is in the pics. LOL.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

going through this stage myself. this is probably obvious but i still take dixie out on the hour when i'm home, making sure she go's out just before we go out or at night. i also wouldn't feed before bedtime.

luckily dixie has never poo pooed in house. she is also fed iams complete and doesn't poo that much.
let us know how you get on xxxxxx


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Kirby is 6 months and is totaly potty trained,he has been for a couple of months.He was very easy to train.Bailey on the other hand will be 2 in March and every once in a while will poo in the house.Usualy its when it has been raining ,he is a sissy hates to go out in the rain







He knows he does it cause when i find it I say BAILEY....and he looks at me like IM SO SORRY MOM














LOL Guilt all over him.Once Kirby was trained he never had an accident.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The biggest mistake people make with house training is giving the dog too much freedom and not enough supervision. If you know he has to poo, confine him and take him out until he goes in the right place.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Every pup is different so there's no telling when they'll be trained. 

Lexi's mom--Easy to train them on pads and then outside? PAUHAHAHAHAAH someone should have told my babies that! LOL. It was hard for me and for them. And stupid me, the first day I decided to change to outdoors, it was cold and sprinkling! I stayed outside for like 2 hrs! 

BUT, if it does rain pretty badly, I know Cloud will potty on the pad if I have one out. I tried it once. 

I not gonna say much more. Everytime I praise them, Poo or Pee happens. LOL


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Are you crate training? That's a very effective way to teach them where and where not to potty. Our puppy is doing great and pees and poops outside only. We've been almost a week and no accidents. She is 15 weeks old. We have her on a schedule of time in and out of the crate. We have included lots of play time outside of her exercise pen. Praise is key. Do whatever it takes to get that little tail a waggin'. Let your puppy know when he's done it right. Ignore any mistakes. He'll catch on real quick that it's fun and game when he poops or pees in the right spot. If you haven't already done this, start a journal of all activities...when puppy wakes, eats, sleeps, poops, pees, plays, etc. This really helped us to identify her different signals. Pacing back and forth means she's about to pee. Running in a tight circle...almost like tail chasing...means she's about to poop. I might not have made the connection without writing it down each time. I guess you could say that our puppy has us trained too.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

